# Drugs in Egypt



## drew

Hello all,

I am moving to Egypt in about 6 weeks and have been advised to take some branded medication like lemsips and nightol. I was just wondering if paracetamol is legal / available there? In one or two places i'v been its been banned. Would hate to get off the plan to find myself in hot water for something so silly.

Any info would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Nick Pendrell

I think that very few medications are illegal here. It is very easy to get most things over the counter - no one ever asks for a prescription.

You won't have any problems getting paracetamol over here. Some of the brands you get over here will probably be different from those you get at home, but they should do the same thing.


----------



## mamasue

Yes you can buy paracetamol in Egypt..... you can buy the brand Paramol.... which is about 10 le for 20.


----------



## Ewa

*drugs in Egypt*

Hello,

yes, you will not get any problems in obtaining most of the drugs you used to iuse normally in Egypt. Some of them will suprise you with lower price even. There is always a question about the quality of drugs beeing made in Egypt, but I guess there is no much difference in it comparing to european standards.


----------

